# Fun Dog Show in Kent 27th June 2010



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

Fun Dog Show at Teston Bridge Country Park, Teston Lane, Kent. ME18 5BX on 27th June 2010. 11am until 5pm. In the events ring we have the Golden Retrievers Display Team, Gundog Display, Heelwork to Music Demonstration, and Obedience Displays. We have a novelty ring, with trophies and rosettes to be won. There will be a chance to Have a Go at Heelwork to Music and Agility, and there will be Trade stands and Food Stalls. Fun for all the family. For more information call 01622 817623.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds l&#305;ke fun
Ill br&#305;ng my two along


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fun Dog Show said:


> Fun Dog Show at Teston Bridge Country Park, Teston Lane, Kent. ME18 5BX on 27th June 2010. 11am until 5pm. In the events ring we have the Golden Retrievers Display Team, Gundog Display, Heelwork to Music Demonstration, and Obedience Displays. We have a novelty ring, with trophies and rosettes to be won. There will be a chance to Have a Go at Heelwork to Music and Agility, and there will be Trade stands and Food Stalls. Fun for all the family. For more information call 01622 817623.


OOooohhhh nice a local to me!! Any idea of classes?


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like fun.
Will try and come along too! :thumbup:


----------



## Louise594 (May 28, 2010)

Great, can I ask who (which club) is doing the heelwork to music?


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

The Novelty Classes are Dog or Bitch with the waggiest Tail
Dog or Bitch the judge would most like to take home
Prettiest Bitch
The Most Handsome Dog
The Best Trick
Attention to handler whilst walking through Judges distractions
Best Puppy under one year
Best Rescue dog
Best Child Handler under 16 years
Dog or Bitch with the most appealing eyes
Best Veteran dog over 7 years
Strut your mutt in Fancy Dress (for dogs and or owners)
I hope you enjoy the show, anything more you need to know just ask.


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

We have Paws in Motion doing the Heelwork to music. Do you know Sarah? There will be two demonstrations and she will be having her own "Have a Go" ring.


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a PDF schedule if you would like a copy


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a PDF schedule if you would like one


----------



## Louise594 (May 28, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for that, yes I do know Sarah, will try to come along.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

We will be there come rain or shine!!!!!!:thumbup:

I'll also get some of my friends to come along too, sounds like a great day!!!!


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooooh - I'll come! Sounds fun. I like the sound of the 'walking through distractions' class! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

kirstyS said:


> Oooooh - I'll come! Sounds fun. I like the sound of the 'walking through distractions' class! :thumbup:


Yeah me too :thumbup: Ermmm........ But i think we will watch that one, if the judge says sausages or walkies I will lose.....:lol:


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> We will be there come rain or shine!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'll also get some of my friends to come along too, sounds like a great day!!!!


That's great news. I am really looking forward to this day now. I have never organised a dog show before and it has been a lot of work but so rewarding when it all comes together. It should all flow easily on the day, as long as the weather is kind to us. I hope it is a success and we can make it an annual event. I'd also like it if lots of pictures were taken and put on this website. Such a good way to get the word out.


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

kirstyS said:


> Oooooh - I'll come! Sounds fun. I like the sound of the 'walking through distractions' class! :thumbup:


I like the idea of that class. On the day I will put the trophies out on display so everyone can see what they can win. I must say I was very impressed with them.


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yeah me too :thumbup: Ermmm........ But i think we will watch that one, if the judge says sausages or walkies I will lose.....:lol:


The judge has promised not to use food as a distraction so just toys, so if you have the sausage hidden on you I'm sure the dog will be more interested in you. Mine enjoy a nice smelly piece of liver cake. Ha


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fun Dog Show said:


> That's great news. I am really looking forward to this day now. I have never organised a dog show before and it has been a lot of work but so rewarding when it all comes together. It should all flow easily on the day, as long as the weather is kind to us. I hope it is a success and we can make it an annual event. I'd also like it if lots of pictures were taken and put on this website. Such a good way to get the word out.


Yeah no worries, i will bring the camera 
My son is really looking forward to the show, he is only 9 but has really got into showing and can't wait to take part in the junior handling class with our older Tibetan Terrier Maisie and my 4 year old daughter want to do the fancy dress class  xx


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Is there a schedule available?


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

There is a schedule, but I can't work out how to download it onto this site, any tips? Otherwise if I give you my email address you can ask again and I will send it to you. My address is [email protected]


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

There is a schedule on this website, go to my profile and you will find it


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats great - thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Liseybox (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm a new member. Can anyone let me know what time the most handsome dog competition is being held at teston on sunday the 27th and any good dog training classes in maidstone. Really appreciate anyones help :thumbup:


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

Hiya, The Novelty Classes start at 12, and they are in this order....
Dog or Bitch with the waggiest Tail
Dog or Bitch the judge would most like to take home
Prettiest Bitch
The Most Handsome Dog
The Best Trick
Attention to handler whilst walking through Judges distractions
Best Puppy under one year
Best Rescue dog
Best Child Handler under 16 years
Dog or Bitch with the most appealing eyes
Best Veteran dog over 7 years
Strut your mutt in Fancy Dress (for dogs and or owners)
It's difficult to guess what time each class will start that depends on how many people join in the classes. Each class will be announced over the PA system, so if you are walking around you should hear your class being announced. Hope you enjoy the show. 
I do know of a few trainers in the Maidstone area, and if you would like to talk to me at the show, I will advise you who would be best for your needs. Otherwise email me at [email protected]


----------



## Liseybox (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I'm really looking forward to coming. I presume there will be somewhere to enter your dog for the competitions. Would love to hear any recommendations on training classes you might have. So will look out for you on the day. :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

BlackDogTan - Dog & Puppy training in Kent. K.C. Registered. Nettlestead, Maidstone.

hi welcome, dog training club nr maidstone.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very excited about this weekend, hope the football doesnt put ppl off going.
My obedience class was empty last night, well my silver class was only 1 down,
Gold looked thin on the ground and bronze only had 2 out of 8 turn up!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Very excited about this weekend, hope the football doesnt put ppl off going.
> My obedience class was empty last night, well my silver class was only 1 down,
> Gold looked thin on the ground and bronze only had 2 out of 8 turn up!


mmmmmmmmm footie wins for me sadly. but i wish you all the best and am sure you will have a good day xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> mmmmmmmmm footie wins for me sadly. but i wish you all the best and am sure you will have a good day xx


Im gonna try and do both somehow me thinks.


----------



## Liseybox (Jun 20, 2010)

Had a lovely time at teston dog show this afternoon, even won a class for most handsome dog which was great. Lovely day, lovely dogs and nice people. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep great day out, thanks very much.
Loved seeing the Golden Retriever Display Team


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes great day out :thumbup:


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

Liseybox said:


> Had a lovely time at teston dog show this afternoon, even won a class for most handsome dog which was great. Lovely day, lovely dogs and nice people. Thank you :thumbup:


I'm so pleased you enjoyed the show I have lots of pics to download but it will take me some time


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

They were great as usual. Always good to see.


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

:thumbup:


Lucylewis0 said:


> Yes great day out :thumbup:


A Lovely Day


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great photo's on Wedding,Social, Press and PR Photographer in Maidstone, Kent, UK
click on proofing, then events :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i couldn't get anything


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> i couldn't get anything


Click on link, then click on wedding/social... then click proofing...the click events in centre of page and it should bring up albums...:thumbup:

there are a few of me, my girls and my kiddies
TDS10_020_1
TDS10_171_1
TDS10_173_1
TDS10_176_1
TDS10_182_1


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

What lovely pictures, sorry I was going to print that link in here, I have been so busy with thank you's, I had so much help from my friends with the show, they were amazing. There will be a press release in the KM I am just sorting what pictures to use... I would also like you to look at YouTube - neilsjuke's Channel
YouTube - neilsjuke's Channel

My dog Molly TDS10_057_1
and my daughter running Gilly

I'm so pleased the show was a success, and I have had permission to run it every year, so watch this space, same time next year.


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

dexter said:


> i couldn't get anything


YouTube - neilsjuke's Channel

YouTube - neilsjuke's Channel

Look out for the K M


----------



## Liseybox (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi, know this might be a bit cheeky but would you consider using the picture of the boxer that introduces the teston dog show on the photogenicimages.com website for the KM, as he's my dog and he won most handsome dog, his name is Sulley. This would make my day as it's the first show I've entered him for and we had a lovely day.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Fun Dog Show (Jun 3, 2010)

Hiya,

That is a lovely idea and I did suggest we use one of the proffesional shots but didn't have the final say and they chose one of mine. Im affraid its not as good, but I'm only the Warden at Teston and don't get to make the decisions. Next week I am back at work and will put a notice on the park notice board. I wanted to thank everybody and list the winners of the novelty classes. Thanks for your interest and am pleased you enjoyed the show. We have been given permission to make it an annual event, so same time next year.


----------



## Liseybox (Jun 20, 2010)

That's great, see you next year :thumbup:


----------

